# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Mouse's stuff

## Mouse

Hi Guys!  :Very Happy: 

These days I don't do a lot of maps because I'm generally working on new assets for other mappers, which I greatly enjoy doing.  So instead of struggling to turn out lots of maps at the same time I thought I would start a new thread to bundle all the stuff (the bit I can show you anyway) in one place.

First up is the current project - the Ferraris style, which I've been working on for a couple of months, and which is due to be published in February by Profantasy as part of their 2020 Cartographer's Annual.

The original Ferraris map was commissioned by Prince Charles Alexander of Lorraine and created by the count Joseph de Ferraris between 1770 and 1778.  It is believed that one of Napoleon's generals had a copy of this map during the Napoleonic wars.

So the task I set myself was to capture the mapping style used by the Ferraris cartographers in a set of textures and symbols.  The example map for this new style is nearly complete.  I've done the textures and set up the CC3 sheet effects (akin to layer effects in other apps).  Now I only have to work on the symbols - Perch archery poles, weirs, locks, fords, bridges and such.



All comments welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Nice! I especially enjoy the inner city area for some reason - very simple, yet beautiful. I think you've captured the Ferraris feel rather nicely. Nice to see you popping in even for a bit. We miss you around here.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks, Kellerica  :Smile: 

I miss you guys too!

----------


## Azélor

It looks pretty close to the original style.

----------


## Mouse

Coming from you, Azélor that's a great compliment.  Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

Wow that's really nice Mouse.  I like the style a lot.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Falconius  :Very Happy: 

I would love to take credit for the design, but its 250 years old and not my own.  I can only take credit for engineering the CC3 version and dreaming up an imaginary place to illustrate it's use.

----------


## QED42

Good start to this thread, looking forward to what else you have to show us  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

This looks really good Sue ! Very soothing colors, it's easy to the eye. One comment I'd have would be a little bit more spacing for the terrain symbols but it's most definitely a matter of personal taste  :Wink:  Hope to see more !

----------


## MistyBeee

So good to see you around, Mouse, especially with something that cool ! There's definitely a good feeling there !

----------


## Sapiento

Looks great!

----------


## Bogie

Very Nice!  Keep'em coming!

----------


## Ilanthar

This is looking great, Mouse! You achieved something very cool with those vibrant colors.

Looking forward to see more or the stuff you'll post here  :Smile: !

----------


## Mouse

> Good start to this thread, looking forward to what else you have to show us


Thanks, QED  :Smile: 




> This looks really good Sue ! Very soothing colors, it's easy to the eye. One comment I'd have would be a little bit more spacing for the terrain symbols but it's most definitely a matter of personal taste  Hope to see more !


Thank you, Thomas!  :Smile: 

Everything is as close as I could make it to the original 18th century map.  And sorry, I kind of let you down on that last count.




> So good to see you around, Mouse, especially with something that cool ! There's definitely a good feeling there !


Thank you very much!  :Smile: 




> Looks great!


Thank you, Sapiento  :Smile: 




> This is looking great, Mouse! You achieved something very cool with those vibrant colors.
> 
> Looking forward to see more or the stuff you'll post here !


Thank you so much, Ilanthar!  :Smile: 

I'm working on something even bigger than this right now.  It will be a while in coming, but I hope it will be worth the wait.

----------


## Mouse

I've done a few more things since the Ferraris Style, so here are a few more maps for you  :Smile: 

This is a working map I created while I was developing the "Spectrum Overland" mapping style, the first part of which was published as the July issue of the 202 Cartographer's Annual here .  Part 2 is due in November.  For non-CC3 mappers, Profantasy's Cartographer's Annuals can be purchased complete at the end of the year for use in any app capable of importing png assets.



I've also started experimenting with dungeon mapping, so here we have a couple of maps I've done over the last few months.  

Please don't post any solutions to the maze.  That kind of spoils the fun for anyone who finds this thread afterwards.  Thanks  :Smile: 

The rules of the maze are: You can travel in either direction, but you can only cross the lava on the bridges provided.  Avoid the Spider Hole ventilation shaft.  It goes to the centre of the planet and its sides are obsidian (volcanic glass).  One slip there and you're dead!



If anyone is interested in this as a dungeon map I can provide links to hi res copies hosted on the Profantasy server.  There are 4 versions: this one with and without grid, and a blank version without furniture and blank spaces to add your own details, with and without grid.

----------


## MistyBeee

Always good to see you around, Mouse ! 
I love the first map, but mazes are always fascinating and bring me back to my childhood. 'love the little backstory and additional rules for this one ! ^^

----------


## Mouse

Hello Misty!  :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much.  I enjoyed creating it.

----------


## Mouse

Oh, where to start!

Sorry it's been so long, guys.  I know I've been a bad friend just lately and not come round to see you all, but I have been seriously busy for several months.

I've not really done very much mapping, but I've done a lot of asset work for Profantasy.  I finished the Spectrum Overland style, which is published as 2 parts of this year's Cartographer's Annual.  I've also done a connecting cliff symbol set for another issue of the same annual.  This is one of the example maps I did for that.  The cliffs appear along the line you draw on the map, and can be used in most of the existing city styles - in this case the base map is in the Jon Robert's City style, which is now part of the default CC3 style set.



I'm working on another overland style for next year.  This is the 'thinking out loud' stage for what will eventually become "Grimdark Fantasy"... unless it turns out differently and gets renamed in the meantime.  Only a few hours work on it yet  :Wink:

----------


## Kier

Very Nice! The cliffs look great. Good to see your work again.

----------


## Mouse

> Very Nice! The cliffs look great. Good to see your work again.


Thank you very much, Kier.  Nice to see you are still around too  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Hey Mouse!  :Very Happy:  

Glad you've checked in with us, and it's great to hear that you're busy with ProFantasy work. I love what you're doing. The city map particularly looks great. I'm a big fan of grimdark fantasy, so interested to see where you go with that.

Don't be a stranger!  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

> Hey Mouse!  
> 
> Glad you've checked in with us, and it's great to hear that you're busy with ProFantasy work. I love what you're doing. The city map particularly looks great. I'm a big fan of grimdark fantasy, so interested to see where you go with that.
> 
> Don't be a stranger!


Aw thank you, Chickpea  :Blush:   :Very Happy: 

I will try to be a more frequent visitor in the future.

----------


## Falconius

"Meownar Bridge" :Very Happy:   Those styles are looking great.  The overland one looks very cohesive so far.

Of course we're also really glad to see you around again Mouse.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

> "Meownar Bridge"  Those styles are looking great.  The overland one looks very cohesive so far.
> 
> Of course we're also really glad to see you around again Mouse.


LOL!  I know.  I just couldn't resist it once the name popped into my head.  I'm glad to see it can make other people smile too.

Thank you very much - and I'm very pleased to see so many of my old friends are still around  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Hey Mouse!  Good to see you.  Love the cliffs!

----------


## Mouse

> Hey Mouse!  Good to see you.  Love the cliffs!


Hey Bogie!  :Very Happy: 

Great to hear from you too!

And thank you very much  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redrobes

Whenever I see one of your CC3 maps I keep having to reevaluate my expectations of CC3. You seem to push that app waay further than anyone else can manage. These maps look just great and almost as though they were done on photoshop. I expect that Jon Roberts was using photoshop and if you can match his style then your doing very well indeed.

----------


## Kellerica

I'll have to second Red on that one. I usually don't pay too much mind to CC3 maps, they are not really my cup of tea, but yours are certainly an exception and a big one at that. Nice to see you're still around!

----------


## Mouse

> Whenever I see one of your CC3 maps I keep having to reevaluate my expectations of CC3. You seem to push that app waay further than anyone else can manage. These maps look just great and almost as though they were done on photoshop. I expect that Jon Roberts was using photoshop and if you can match his style then your doing very well indeed.


Thank you very much  :Very Happy: 

I think I would be dead chuffed with myself if I could draw as well as JR.  What you see in that top map is a standard CC3 map that was made using the bitmap fills and symbols drawn by Jon Roberts and published by Profantasy a few years back now.  The cliffs are the only bit I can claim as my own artwork.  I have another map here made with the default City Designer 3 Bitmap B style with the same cliff set (a colour variant of it)



With CC3 there is (I am told) a steep learning curve.  I think it really depends on what your personal expectations are since I never really had that much of a problem.  It's a very powerful and versatile app, so there's a lot to learn and I expected to have to learn it.  That was ok for me.  Other people have different views (and if you think about it, it would be really creepy if they didn't!)

----------


## Mouse

> I'll have to second Red on that one. I usually don't pay too much mind to CC3 maps, they are not really my cup of tea, but yours are certainly an exception and a big one at that. Nice to see you're still around!


Hey Kellerica!

Thank you!  :Very Happy: 

I see you are using Affinity Designer these days.  I'm using Designer and Photo to make new styles for CC3.  I haven't got around to making a whole map in Affinity yet, but I probably will eventually.  What do you think of it?  Is it as good as PS?  I don't know, you see.  I never even tried PS.

----------


## ChickPea

Didn't realise you were using Affinity too, Mouse. I love Designer for map-making. I often use it in conjunction with Inkscape, cos there are a few things Designer can't do (or do as easily as Inkscape). But the fact that both programs support SVG makes it really easy to work between them, without any loss of quality.

I've only used Affinity Photo for, well, editing photos (RAW files, mostly), and it's fairly decent for that. Haven't used it much for mapping, but I've pretty much given up hand-drawing maps these days.

----------


## Mouse

> Didn't realise you were using Affinity too, Mouse. I love Designer for map-making. I often use it in conjunction with Inkscape, cos there are a few things Designer can't do (or do as easily as Inkscape). But the fact that both programs support SVG makes it really easy to work between them, without any loss of quality.
> 
> I've only used Affinity Photo for, well, editing photos (RAW files, mostly), and it's fairly decent for that. Haven't used it much for mapping, but I've pretty much given up hand-drawing maps these days.


Oh yes.  I got fed up with GIMP not having 'live' filter effects.  Didn't want to have to pay again every month for PS, so I tried Affinity since I kept hearing about how it was as good as PS.  I've never looked back.  Everything I've done in the last 6 months has been done in Photo, with a few bits in Designer.

I used Designer to design the SVG badges for the new Profantasy forum.  I've never been able to grasp Inkscape, but AD is pretty much like Corel.  Corel is just so overpriced these days.

EDIT:

OMGosh!  You're an Administrator now?  I'm sorry - I didn't notice the change.  Congratulations!  :Very Happy: 

That is such a terrible shame - you not mapping any more!  Mapping is really good for the soul.  I hope you find time to come back to it at some point in the not too distant future.

----------


## ChickPea

Oh yeah, admin...thanks!  :Very Happy: 

I haven't given up mapping, just hand-drawing (though, in truth, I haven't made that many maps lately). I'm more interested in vector mapping than hand-drawing. My drawing skills just leave me frustrated, whereas the vector stuff is more enjoyable and satisfying.

Affinity's software ticks a lot of boxes for many people. Photo is not photoshop, but it's good enough for many people, and a steal at the price. I really enjoy using their software, though if they produced a Linux version (which, tbh, is unlikely) it would be my absolute favourite.

----------


## Mouse

> Oh yeah, admin...thanks! 
> 
> I haven't given up mapping, just hand-drawing (though, in truth, I haven't made that many maps lately). I'm more interested in vector mapping than hand-drawing. My drawing skills just leave me frustrated, whereas the vector stuff is more enjoyable and satisfying.
> 
> Affinity's software ticks a lot of boxes for many people. Photo is not photoshop, but it's good enough for many people, and a steal at the price. I really enjoy using their software, though if they produced a Linux version (which, tbh, is unlikely) it would be my absolute favourite.


At last!  A straight answer - AP is not the same as PS.  Thanks for that.

I find it perfect for my needs, so I won't worry about the difference now.  You are quite right - it works really well and is a much more affordable solution.

Since they only recently started providing a Windows version of Affinity (the last couple of years), maybe you will be lucky and get a Linux version eventually?  Let's hope so  :Smile:

----------


## rdanhenry

Glad to see you are still a busy Mouse. I'm sure those cliffs will see a good bit of use. CC3 is probably mostly a frustration for those who think mapping software is "click a button and get a map". A lot of users make serviceable but artistically lacking maps for use in games or references while world-building/writing. That requires minimal skill, and that level of CC3 use is probably much easier to reach than the equivalent level with a general-purpose graphics program. Making a CC3 map beautiful and interesting is probably not easier than making a beautiful and interesting map with a general  purpose graphics program, though it might be somewhat quicker, depending on the map.

----------


## Tiana

> CC3 is probably mostly a frustration for those who think mapping software is "click a button and get a map".


Uh, nope, it's because the logic required is vastly different than any other program I've used, the requirements to getting an asset for making new maps in the future are far higher than just making a little drawing transparent and installing it as a brush, stylizing or even selecting a color is a several click process for something that should be 1-2 clicks max, even the fractal edges for the coastline and rivers are less severely organic by nature than I would prefer, and every single workflow within it seems to take twelve times as many steps as just drawing the thing originally would have taken me, with the exception of one tool that blew my mind: the house tube.

As someone who's used general purpose programs and other mapping programs, I think once you learn CC3 you can make maps that look just like CC3 maps and will always be recognized to anyone who knows mapping programs. That doesn't make them bad, and they might even be relatively fast (since someone can spend a ton of time to make a custom set for a specific style of map in theory you can even lose the CC3 look, but many people who use it don't get custom assets).

So yeah, it's harder to make a CC3 map beautiful. It is no less rewarding if you're just supporting your team of awesome gamers, but it's certainly frustrating for reasons other than "what? I couldn't auto generate a map and be done in two minutes?!" as that is not what I expect as an originally Photoshop mapper who later began trying the map related programs. I just expect efficiency in UI choices, which CC3 did not make. For reasons unknown to me everything is more convoluted than just drawing original assets feels.  :Frown: 



Also yeah Mouse! Affinity is a great alternative! Not perfect but pretty impressive! I switched to it too.

----------


## Kellerica

> Hey Kellerica!
> 
> Thank you! 
> 
> I see you are using Affinity Designer these days.  I'm using Designer and Photo to make new styles for CC3.  I haven't got around to making a whole map in Affinity yet, but I probably will eventually.  What do you think of it?  Is it as good as PS?  I don't know, you see.  I never even tried PS.


Oh, I do use Affinity designer, but not for mapmaking. AfDE these days is my go-to app for vector design, but for maps I'm still strictly a pixel graphic artist (vector just doesn't allow for the heavy texture work I love so much) and for that I still think PS takes the cake for my personal needs. Vector is good for some mapping elements, mind you, the occasional decorative icon or compass rose, and other more graphic design oriented work. 

But yeah, when it comes to maps I'm still PS's collared b*tch, I'm afraid  :Very Happy:  I do own AfPho, but to be honest I haven't touched it in ages. Back when I got it, it had a few features (or lack of them, to be precise) that were absolute deal-breakers for my workflow, so I went back to PS almost right away. I might give it a go again at some point, but the up-to-date version of PS is so great that I'm not in a terrible hurry to get rid of it. I can afford it just fine for now, and I know my way around it too well.

----------


## Mouse

> Oh, I do use Affinity designer, but not for mapmaking. AfDE these days is my go-to app for vector design, but for maps I'm still strictly a pixel graphic artist (vector just doesn't allow for the heavy texture work I love so much) and for that I still think PS takes the cake for my personal needs. Vector is good for some mapping elements, mind you, the occasional decorative icon or compass rose, and other more graphic design oriented work. 
> 
> But yeah, when it comes to maps I'm still PS's collared b*tch, I'm afraid  I do own AfPho, but to be honest I haven't touched it in ages. Back when I got it, it had a few features (or lack of them, to be precise) that were absolute deal-breakers for my workflow, so I went back to PS almost right away. I might give it a go again at some point, but the up-to-date version of PS is so great that I'm not in a terrible hurry to get rid of it. I can afford it just fine for now, and I know my way around it too well.


I'm a multimedia artist myself.  Never tie yourself to just one app - it cramps your growth no matter what it is.  I guess that AP is not PS, but I've never used PS, so AP is my current go-to for asset creation.  CC3 is my go-to for map creation.  I have a hard time finding enough time to do maps the long way around on a non-specialised app, though I've been seen doing it several times right here at the Guild in the past.  That's how I know that in my case it takes longer  :Wink: 

I think it's a workflow thing, different for each person, and depends very much on what you're used to using  :Smile:

----------


## Kier

I am still in the dark ages, still using GIMP, although I have begun to use blender a lot more for landscape masses and help in the realistic 3d effect.

I still have my CC3, although once I started creating my own assets that went by the wayside.

----------


## ChickPea

I have to admit... I'm terrified of Blender. I mean, jeez, I don't even know where to start.  :Shocked: 

Mad respect to all you Blender users!!

----------


## Redrobes

I really must put myself through the blender once again now with its V2.8 UI. The old one was hopeless but I am assured that the new one is much better and much more consistent. I know its a great app. The only thing that was letting it down was its UI and if that has been fixed it should be on my list of apps I use.

----------


## Falconius

> I have to admit... I'm terrified of Blender. I mean, jeez, I don't even know where to start.


Start with one of the basic courses by Blender Guru on Youtube.  When I did it years ago I used his donut one from back then, I imagine his new donut playlist is just as good.  But he's gt a few beginner series if you look on his channel.  What I did was just sat down and went through step by step as he did, pausing the video for each step.  It requires a lot of time, I'd budget about two or three times the length of the video for each video.




> I really must put myself through the blender once again now with its V2.8 UI. The old one was hopeless but I am assured that the new one is much better and much more consistent. I know its a great app. The only thing that was letting it down was its UI and if that has been fixed it should be on my list of apps I use.


It's better in very many ways (and of course with some new annoyances all it's own, especially for people used to the old), but it is still just as extremely complicated.  I think the only way to get through it is baby steps, but just head down one foot in front of the other.  The program is so ridiculously useful though that it really is worthwhile to learn.

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks for the tip, Falconius. I'll try to take a look this weekend, when I have more time.  :Smile:

----------


## Kier

> Start with one of the basic courses by Blender Guru on Youtube.  When I did it years ago I used his donut one from back then, I imagine his new donut playlist is just as good.  But he's gt a few beginner series if you look on his channel.  What I did was just sat down and went through step by step as he did, pausing the video for each step.  It requires a lot of time, I'd budget about two or three times the length of the video for each video.
> 
> 
> It's better in very many ways (and of course with some new annoyances all it's own, especially for people used to the old), but it is still just as extremely complicated.  I think the only way to get through it is baby steps, but just head down one foot in front of the other.  The program is so ridiculously useful though that it really is worthwhile to learn.


I agree with everything you said. Tutorials, and follow along. Its how I started. I have always used real textures in my mapping. I made like 1 or 2 maps in CC3 before I was trying to create realistic textures in GIMP, then stuck with GIMP. And ended up on Blender for trees, as they were the hardest asset to find in good resolution. Its really incredible what can be done. I have only scratched the surface, but has been fun.

----------


## Ilanthar

Glad to see your work again, Mouse!

----------


## Mouse

Interesting conversation - thanks guys!  However, I'm only here for a few minutes today, so I will answer just a few of your comments directly:




> I have to admit... I'm terrified of Blender. I mean, jeez, I don't even know where to start. 
> 
> Mad respect to all you Blender users!!


Oh I know!  I find it quite frustrating at times.  Whenever there is an update I have to learn it all over again, but as Red points out it's just too useful to not bother with it. 




> I really must put myself through the blender once again now with its V2.8 UI. The old one was hopeless but I am assured that the new one is much better and much more consistent. I know its a great app. The only thing that was letting it down was its UI and if that has been fixed it should be on my list of apps I use.


I am quite envious of anyone who doesn't have to do this every single time there is what they call a 'minor update'!  Hats off to you, Red  :Smile: 




> Glad to see your work again, Mouse!


Hi Ilanthar! Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

I can't quite believe it's been so long since I last posted something to look at on this thread, but then... a lot has happened hasn't it!

I hope you are all safe and well!

I've been working on several new mapping styles for Profantasy for most of the interveining time.  There were 3 new Cartographer's Annual styles in 2021.  First up was Darklands Overland, for which this is the example map.



Then I did Darklands City, parts 1 and 2

 

And Marine Dungeon, parts 1 and 2

 

My first style for this year's annual was published today - the Winter Village style.



Enjoy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redrobes

Nice to see you back in town again mouse. And there was me thinking that you might have given up mapping.... you should have posted these over the course of the last two years and let us savour each map in turn. I am liking the winter village houses with the snow on the roofs especially.

----------


## Jaxilon

Hey Mouse, I'm glad I just happened to take a look today and caught these. They look so good!
I really like the temple at Miral bay and the water although the town ones are fabulous as well.

----------


## Falconius

Lol, welcome back Mouse  :Smile:   Those styles look great.

----------


## Bogie

Wonderful to see you posting here Miss Mouse!  Lovely maps, great new styles!  
I have to say that they are all good, but my favorite is the Undersea Portal!  Special mention goes to the Farm Vegetation, some of the best I have ever seen.

----------


## Mouse

> Nice to see you back in town again mouse. And there was me thinking that you might have given up mapping.... you should have posted these over the course of the last two years and let us savour each map in turn. I am liking the winter village houses with the snow on the roofs especially.


Thanks Red!  :Very Happy:   Thanks for dropping by.  Me, give up?  Never!  I'm a professional artist these days.  Each map is my favourite at the time I am working on it, so I wouldn't know which to choose if I could only keep one of them.




> Hey Mouse, I'm glad I just happened to take a look today and caught these. They look so good!
> I really like the temple at Miral bay and the water although the town ones are fabulous as well.


Thank you very much, Jaxilon - and for the rep too!  :Very Happy: 




> Lol, welcome back Mouse   Those styles look great.


Hi Falconius  :Very Happy:   Thanks - I seem to keep meaning to come back more often and then get far too busy with the next project each time.




> Wonderful to see you posting here Miss Mouse!  Lovely maps, great new styles!  
> I have to say that they are all good, but my favorite is the Undersea Portal!  Special mention goes to the Farm Vegetation, some of the best I have ever seen.


Hi Bogie!  :Very Happy:  Thank you very much indeed!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rdanhenry

Mouse! So nice to hear from you, you've been quiet as a... a quiet thing.

These are all good work. I think my favorite is the Marine Dungeon, though that may be because it is the most unusual.

----------


## XCali

Hi Sue! 

It is awesome to see you around again! How have you been?  :Very Happy: 

Also, real fun styles you have there! I really like the ocean stuff.

Enjoy your day,
Omri

----------


## Mouse

> Mouse! So nice to hear from you, you've been quiet as a... a quiet thing.
> 
> These are all good work. I think my favorite is the Marine Dungeon, though that may be because it is the most unusual.


Qiuet as a mouse, would that be? 

Good to hear from you as well - and thank you!  :Very Happy: 




> Hi Sue! 
> 
> It is awesome to see you around again! How have you been? 
> 
> Also, real fun styles you have there! I really like the ocean stuff.
> 
> Enjoy your day,
> Omri


I've been well thank you, Omri, and I hope you have been too.

Thanks for the compliments  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greg

Great to see you here, Mouse, and hope you've been keeping well!

New maps looks fab (as always  :Wink: ) but I particularly love the wintery feel of the last one.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

> Great to see you here, Mouse, and hope you've been keeping well!
> 
> New maps looks fab (as always ) but I particularly love the wintery feel of the last one.


Thank you, Greg!  :Very Happy: 

Yep - all is well, and I hope for you also.

I think the Winter Village style seems to be gaining the most points in terms of a favourite among the new styles.

----------


## Greg

> Thank you, Greg! 
> 
> Yep - all is well, and I hope for you also.
> 
> I think the Winter Village style seems to be gaining the most points in terms of a favourite among the new styles.


Thanks, Mouse. Yes, I've been keeping okay, just incredibly busy so like you haven't been on here much...

I always love seeing the seasons in maps, so I've a particular soft spot for that one!  :Wink: 

As others have said, the underwater aesthetic on the two Marine Dungeon maps look really nice as well.

----------


## Mouse

> Thanks, Mouse. Yes, I've been keeping okay, just incredibly busy so like you haven't been on here much...
> 
> I always love seeing the seasons in maps, so I've a particular soft spot for that one! 
> 
> As others have said, the underwater aesthetic on the two Marine Dungeon maps look really nice as well.


That's great to know - not that you've been really busy, but that you are ok and doing well  :Very Happy: 

And thanks again  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

And here I thought maybe you were in serious training for your contest with this Tablet person...teehee.

Seriously though, good to see that you're still with us, and those look great.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice to see your work here again, Mouse!
And with some very fine maps!

----------


## Mouse

> And here I thought maybe you were in serious training for your contest with this Tablet person...teehee.
> 
> Seriously though, good to see that you're still with us, and those look great.


Yes, I can see I need to have a serious talk with this Tablet man!

Thank you, Greason Wolfe  :Very Happy: 




> Very nice to see your work here again, Mouse!
> And with some very fine maps!


Hi Ilanthar!

Thank you very much  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kier

Very Nice! I love them. All of them. The snow on the houses is awesome.

----------


## Mouse

> Very Nice! I love them. All of them. The snow on the houses is awesome.


Thank you very much, Kier  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Incidentally, since I'm around at the moment, if you decide to buy any Profantasy products for yourself in the next few days we (Profantasy) are currently donating 25% of the profit to charity.

https://secure.profantasy.com/default.asp

----------


## Voolf

So nice to see new maps from you again Mouse.
Those are great. I especially like the temple!

----------


## Mouse

> So nice to see new maps from you again Mouse.
> Those are great. I especially like the temple!


Great to hear from you again, Voolf! 

Thank you very much  :Very Happy:

----------

